# Not wood LOL



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Water buffalo
Deer antler
Corcian...had to play with it, mix it up and glue up some pieces LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That was my first try with corcian...I like it ok. No finish, just sanded then used 0000 steel wool


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I like that. Never used Corcian before. That looks pretty good. How did you glue it up? CA glue? Water Buffalo? That pretty good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great work,Bill...Man....you are really thinkin' 'outside the box' now..LOL..Really showing some imagination and creativity.. I'm gonna STEAL all your ideas...LOL

Still no Fedex...I think you're pullin' the old man's leg....LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Great work,Bill...Man....you are really thinkin' 'outside the box' now..LOL..Really showing some imagination and creativity.. I'm gonna STEAL all your ideas...LOL
> 
> Still no Fedex...I think you're pullin' the old man's leg....LOL


No fedex...after the one burned I got scared and just used the post office.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bill are you spelling that right or should it be corian ?

I do like the look of it. I am going to give it a try as soon as it gets to where I can stay in my shop for more than 5 minutes at a time


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Yes, it's spelled corian....lucky for me the lathe don't require spell check LOL

Next time we meet up Bobby, I'll bring you some.

It's heavy and gives a good feel to a pen.

Slip, I used 2 ton epoxy.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

We used to get a bunch of free Corian samples from Lowes and Home Depot...may also check your local cabinet guy for the cut offs and drops. It does make good pen material. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

While we're 'shopping'...a little query.. Do any of you guys know where I can buy just pen tips.. I've found clips, center bands, refills,tubes and the working part...but NO tips. For some reason I've come up short several times and had to rob another complete set to get the tip..Dunno where they are going.(possibly used (ruined..lol)too many on antler/cartridge pens)...Any leads appreciated.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim....call the guys at HUT Wood Products. I bet they can help you. You can also buy just the brass tubes in bulk from them. This makes it easier to have several blanks made up ready to turn without the cost of keeping full kits in inventory. The tubes are inexpensive. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I had made an order one time from PSI and I wrote them a note that I needed a few pen tips because I had messed some up or lost a few and they send me several extras. They were great to work with, however, I would think WoodTurninz would also do the same as they are also great to work with.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have got some kits from woodturningz that didn't have the nibs with the kit. I called and asked them about it and they sent me all new kits. I also order extra tubes everytime I make a order. I will have extra tips as soon as I get the bullets and figure out the drilling to use bullets instead of nibs.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like your new avatar Bobby...I seen it someplace....can't remeber where LOL


----------

